# Bee with pollen



## Mirage_Man (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Mirage_Man (Jul 27, 2009)

Another..


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 27, 2009)

Whoa. That DoF is very, very nice in the second. I'm loving it. (And I don't like macro very much.)


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 27, 2009)

I love the 1st one the best. Awesome photo


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice captures of the bee.  I've yet to get one of them this summer.


----------

